# IVF privately - questions



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are clinics in the UK or abroadtbat offer IVF without a bmi limit privately? And costs?

Thanks


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I am having IVF in at IVF Spain in Alicante and they have never mentioned my BMI ( it is about 34 which is too high for NHS)


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

So they don't weigh and.measure you? Would.you mind me.asking how much it's cost you?


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi hle,

Have a look at clinics in North Cyprus - pretty much anybody can get treated there regardless of age, weight or relationship status as it is outside the EU.

Re price are you looking for OE or DE?

B xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

We've used both Manchester Fertility and Care Manchester both of these never weighed me or mentioned bmi. X


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry what is oe or de?

with the Manchester clinics how much do they charge in total and do you mind me asking what your bmi was? I wonder if they weigh some and not others.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

It was around £6500 for icsi. 
I've not a clue of my bmi, I'd say I'm probably overweight at the minute due to the ivf and the drugs though. X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Oe - own eggs
De - donor eggs


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Own eggs. Wow, £6500. Do they offer payment plans or do you have to pay upfront?


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

hey

my bmi is currently 43   and I've just turned 45

we are doing DE with GEST through the agent Praga Medical, they never weighed me nor mentioned my BMI but they did ask for a doctor certificate 'fit for pregnancy' from a doctor.....the cost is around 4.5 - 5K euro with meds. 

I am doing intermittent fasting, acupuncture and trying to up my exercise, especially as we are going for double embryo transfer so if it did turn out to be twins it would be a massive impact

Good Luck!
X


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you and good lucK. Do your flights and accomaccommodation come separately and do you need to go back and forth alot? Also can you pay monthly?


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

thank you  

yes flights and accommodation are separate - the good thing about about places like Spain and Prague is that flights are very good value and the hotels in Prague are not expensive. Praga Medical can help you with arrangements and match most budgets, we did our by ourselves as i'm obsessed with travel planning - its my number 1 hobby! 

we are doing 2 trips, we went around 2 weeks ago for DH to give his sample and to see the clinic and get a feel for the team and services there, we were there for a long weekend, but it could have even been in and out in a day. I will go again for the embryo transfer (obviously!) which will hopefully be a relatively short visit - 2 or 3 days. DH may or may not depending on being able to get away - he works in Middle East so its tricky. But you can have 1 visit, with a consultation by skype then 1 visit for the transfer, but then you have to allow for a longer stay, you need to do the sperm sample then wait for the blasts to mature and implant. 6 of one half a dozen of the other if you ask me.....

I'm afraid I don't know about about finance options, you would have to ask the individual clinic, we are lucky that although weight and age are not on our side, money at least is. 

Fingers crossed for you!
X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There was quite a useful thread about IVF abroad a few months ago. You can find it by looking on the Useful Links and Thread sticky here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325299.msg5879395#msg5879395


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

What's the difference between GEST and Praga medica? I would like to look into this more.


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

GEST is the clinic itself and Praga Medical is the agency who act as an intermediary - I was a bit sceptical about this at first, but we shortlisted and corresponded with 4 clinics and actually Praga Medical made a positive difference in the speed of communication and making things smooth, as far as I can see they don't cause the overall price to be higher.

There are a number of clinics who use an intermediary and many which don't - don't worry after a little while of research it all becomes clear(er!) 

I just checked the thread cloudy posted and super useful stuff there - a great place to start!!

Good Luck!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you so so much. I'm going to get in touch with them. Everything crossed for you. X


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

You too! 
I hope you speak to Jana at Praga Medica, she's amazing!!
Go Girl!!!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Silly question but did you tell them what treatment you needed so they could cost it up? My dh has low sperm count and the specialist said it would be IVF or icsi so I'm not sure what to ask them to cost up if that makes.sense! Do they have good.success.rates?


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

We went through all the options while were there, so there are IVF with own egg and IVF with donor egg packages which are a fixed price - then there are the options like assisted hatching and the monitoring etc. you can pick which ones are most relevant with their help, they give you a clear price list item by item and you don't have to say straight away - We found they did not push the extras, we were asking for all the whistles and bells (we want to throw everything at this first go) they even suggested a less expensive package. 

GEST has picsi which is kind of icsi version 2


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh! Success depends on OE or DE your age etc. but we were given around 60%


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Do you know if they offer a free Skype Consultation? That would be great.


----------



## chooshoos (Dec 18, 2014)

Yep! They do


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Right I've emailed them. I guess nothing to lose having a Skype consultation and getting a price! Thanks so much, really helpful.


----------

